# AQUADIVE BS100 Bronze (Brown/ Bronze CB version) Arrives! *** PIC HEAVY ***



## arutlosjr11

WOW... I am at a loss for words in the best way possible. I keep looking at this watch and saying WOW, so I will just stick to that for now and let the pics do the talking. Please stay tuned for the full review.

Enjoy...







































































































































































































AD is No. 1


----------



## PloProf Pimp

Absolutely stunning, the sickest Bronze dive watch out there!! That just oozes class, can't wait to get mine. Congrats on it and wear it well!!! Beautiful photos too!


----------



## arutlosjr11

PloProf Pimp said:


> Absolutely stunning, the sickest Bronze dive watch out there!! That just oozes class, can't wait to get mine. Congrats on it and wear it well!!! Beautiful photos too!


It sure does oooze quality and class. Everything is as it should be. The perfect shade of a pinky bronze, deep brown, vibrant yellows. Perfect alignment and clean bezel action. Super happy!


----------



## clouser

It looks great Ariel! With the humid southeast Texas summer coming on, it should start developing a nice patina in no time!


----------



## Spring-Diver

WOW!!!.......AWESOME :-!

Again...... Aquadive hits another Grand Slam!!!

Everything about the brown bronze BS100 is perfect

Thanks for the excellent photos, you really captured the beauty of it.

By the looks of your time sheet Aquadive did a stellar job of regulating that BAD BOY|>|>|>

Congrats Ariel she's a beautyb-)

Cheers
Shannon

Aquadive........PLEASE!!!! make a brown bronze BS300:-!


----------



## WJBecker

Outstanding looking watch !


----------



## PloProf Pimp

Spring-Diver said:


> WOW!!!.......AWESOME :-!
> 
> Again...... Aquadive hits another Grand Slam!!!
> 
> Everything about the brown bronze BS100 is perfect
> 
> Thanks for the excellent photos, you really captured the beauty of it.
> 
> By the looks of your time sheet Aquadive did a stellar job of regulating that BAD BOY|>|>|>
> 
> Congrats Ariel she's a beautyb-)
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon
> 
> Aquadive........PLEASE!!!! make a brown bronze BS300:-!


Great minds think alike!! Yep, Aquadive's master watchmaker knows what he's doing for sure. And that is a custom made & designed beauty and instant classic, no off-the-shelf contract diver there. BS300 Bronze would be INSANE!!!


----------



## Spring-Diver

PloProf Pimp said:


> Great minds think alike!! Yep, Aquadive's master watchmaker knows what he's doing for sure. And that is a custom made & designed beauty and instant classic, no off-the-shelf contract diver there. BS300 Bronze would be INSANE!!!


Totally agree....BS300 Bronze would be insane!!! :-! I would buy one in a heart beat!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## mellonb1

Beautiful bronze diver. I think that this may be my favorite bronze one out there. It fits your wrist nicely. Wow! Christmas comes to Katy, TX in April. Who knew? Enjoy and congrats!


----------



## arutlosjr11

I'll tell you what, I'm going to work on a SS BS300 after swing this. This watch should cost thousands more.


----------



## Cybotron

Looks pretty good. Enjoy it.


----------



## Victor Boyd

Beautiful ... Love that combo .

Congratulations !!! I look forward to pics over the coming Months as the Patina develops ,

All the best,
Vic


----------



## kfalk

Congrtats, looks fantastic! Love the Brown dial / Brown Iso!!!


----------



## Spring-Diver

arutlosjr11 said:


> This watch should cost thousands more.


Shhhhhhhhh.....They'll here you :-d

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Needleess to say the watch is stunning in every way. I have only owned one bronze watch and the Aquadive BS 100 bronze beats the crap out of that one and for that matter any other bronze on the market. This bronze does not share DNA like the other bronze watches do, the BS 100 bronze is a home run. Enjoy i.


----------



## Beano

Very nice - just what we needed. Pictorial of package to wrist shot.

No regrets with my choice of B&B - just waiting for my special number (#21), which is in the next (May) batch..... It can't come soon enough after seeing this thread.



Regards

Beano


----------



## arutlosjr11

My friend, you will NOT be disappointed. You have the No. that follows mine. Can't wait for others who have received them or are about to receive them to start chiming in.


----------



## rajenmaniar

Very nice, Ariel.
This is one helluva watch.


----------



## Cowbiker

Ariel,

Thanks for posting the pics, looking forward to my Brown/SS back, very impressed with the crown coloration and dial, looks terrific. Still think I'm gonna chemically patina mine though.

Sean


----------



## BratJH

Wow is right - absolutely stunning! |> I never really cared for brown dials, but your Aquadive Bronze has definitely change my mind. Enjoy!


----------



## makai8o8

Just perfect in every way! AD did their homework well on this magnificent beast! Congratulations & enjoy!!!


----------



## Spoonsey

VERY nice. Well done sir!


----------



## Deepdive

Excellent pics, appreciated!!!

As a bs300 owner I was looking on bronze bs100 pics every day, really every day  I was thinking if I want one and if is it good combo to have steel 300 and bronze 100. I am still not decided but for now I am happy I have bs300, not just because the size and shiny tall bezel, but also I think a bathyscaphe deserve metal which will remain shiny and blink - bezel polished parts, case polished edges - all those details are best looking when shiny, so it need metal which remain shiny. I cant imagine how this bronze bs100 will look if patina develops a lot. But now without a patina it is beautifull watch... amazing Ariel 

(Now I am thinking which bronze watch has somenthing polished... I think all details on every bronze watch are brushed only, because expected patina will look the best on brushed surface, but maybe I am wrong...)

I still dont have a bronze watch, but Olivier coming soon, build with the same bronze alloy. But who knows... maybe just BS100 bronze will be my new love soon


----------



## Dimitris

Congrats Ariel. It's far far better in life.
Enjoy it in good health.

Regards
Dimitris


----------



## arutlosjr11

Buzz Lightyear thinks this watch is No.1









Sent from my iPhone


----------



## PloProf Pimp

arutlosjr11 said:


> Buzz Lightyear thinks this watch is No.1


Buzz knows his chit!! We need video now Buzz!! ;>D


----------



## arutlosjr11

It's done... Waiting on Youtube to post it. Remember, I am not a tv personality tho and that I did the best I could. Basically, ignore what I say and look at the _perrrtttyyy_ watch.


----------



## Ames

I love bronze watches. That's a great looking watch. Good pictures.


----------



## arutlosjr11

Thank you sir. I do appreciate the kind words. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------

